# new arrival but can't identify movement



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Got this over the weekend.



without the cracked crystal and being very careful with any loose lume



and movement



Now i know the case can't be before 1937, when the patent starts for this clamshell case (I couldn't get a purchase on the screw heads, and after a few minute realised all four were missing and only dirt was sealing the watch into the case!). I have found a list of Eterna movements from 1939, but it may not be comprehensive and it doesn't feature this movement. Neither does Dr Ranfft, searching all Eterna and then trying the advanced search feature. Do any of our wise heads have any details or clues?

It's running peachy!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Can you tell me the size of the movement?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I had just rebuilt the watch, but the dial is 25.15mm x 17.33mm so it will be a gnats smaller than this. Sorry for the approximation


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry I cannot find it  It may have the cal. no under the dial.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

that's what I fear, but I am not disturbing the lumed dial any more than absolutely necessary. Thanks for trying


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Sorry drawn a blank on that one.

Nice looking movement and well engineered in my opinion.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Had a look online and found this http://www.foroderelojes.es/showthread.php/49354-Eterna-Art-Decó-calibre-Eterna-740-(-circa-1930-)-y-sus-compañeros-de-caja

It's described as an Eterna 740 and seems very similar. Hope this helps.

regards

David


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice clean movement for a watch that's older than me, not surprised it seems to be running well! :notworthy:


----------



## foxint (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi

If you are still concerned email Eterna in Switzerland. They are very helpful. They have answered questions for me in the past. My Dad recently send his circa 1958 Eterna Matic for fill restoration - yes they did it and did it well - not cheap… but he now had an almost NOS watch

Dan


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

may we see the setting leverspring


----------

